# Not A Good Idea



## stihlpid (Dec 10, 2007)

this might be a repost im not sure ? anyways towards the end this guy falls a tree with someone hanging on in the top  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz8f1Cyzec0


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 12, 2008)

The link says "Video has been removed by user"

I guess even he finally realized how stupid he looked doing something like that and then posting it on the WWW.


----------

